# More pics of Babushka's adorableness



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

She really _is_ adorable! And wow, that little place under her eye is healing quickly!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you both. She's such fun.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Omg is that a hoodie or a sweater? And where did you get it its too cute on her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a hoodie. My friend from Las Vegas sent that to me. It was on her kitten when she adopted it. It's the perfect size.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww, so cute! I love how the ears go up and down throughout your pics of her, it's like they show her mood. 2 ears up = excited, 2 ears down = sleepy, 1 up and 1 down = not sure what mood i'm in


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Precious!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

OzChi said:


> Aww, so cute! I love how the ears go up and down throughout your pics of her, it's like they show her mood. 2 ears up = excited, 2 ears down = sleepy, 1 up and 1 down = not sure what mood i'm in


lol I love teething, the ears go all over the place.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Babushka is so cute.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Positively adorable!


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Really cute ! Love how she fits in with your other pets !


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, everyone.


----------

